# Please help! A Tristan und Isolde film with Claude Heater



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I just knew that there is a Tristan und Isolde film with Claude Heater, who played Jesus in Ben Hur and sounded like a nice Wagnerian singer. I am not so impressed by the singing of this Isolde, but the fact that the couples look so believable can offset for that 
















Do you know if this interesting film has been remastered and released somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I had never heard of this till now. I must say it's strange: too obviously lip-synched, the acting and direction often oddly unrelated to the gestures and events implied by the score, the closeups too intimate for the music, the costumes and sets corny and literal, like a TV fairy tale... From these clips I don't think I'd want to see it, but Claude Heater! Whew! That's what my mother's generation called a dreamboat. 

Wiki says "In 1967-8 Claude made two films of Tristan und Isolde with the Belgium TV the second was the full Tristan und Isolde with minor cuts." Good luck finding it, or them.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Even imdb has almost nothing to say about it except that it's a TV movie .

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1194675/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_1


----------

